# Can you feel your Malt's ribs???



## melinag

Lenox is in a long coat and looks very healhty. He is in a long coat and it is shiny and full. The problem is when you pet him you can really feel his ribs. My concern is that maybe he is underweight. He weighs about 7lbs and eats about 1/2 cup of food per day which was recommend on the package. I am thinking of increasing his daily intake to 2/3 cup. Should I be concerned because I can really feel his ribs and spine or is this common for small dogs? All of the other dogs that I come into contact with are usually short-haired so it is easier to tell if they are underweight or not. Everyone who pets him is immedately taken back by frail he feels.

Recent pictures of Lenox are below. Again, to me he looks healthy but when you touch him he is ALL hair. When he gets a bath he looks like a wet boney rat. How can you tell if your malt is underweight?


----------



## ddarlingfam

Lilly is tiny to!!! My husband wants her to fill out. My friend touched her and said "ewww I felt a bone" LOL, I wouldn't worry about it, if your dog was underweight your vet would've mentioned it in the past. I think malts are just itty bitty


----------



## dr.jaimie

maybe this will help u click here it is normal to feel ribs and spine...many people have overweight dogs and dont realize that this is normal to feel..but take a look at the chart and see where ur pup falls on the scale


----------



## Maria71

> Lenox is in a long coat and looks very healhty. He is in a long coat and it is shiny and full. The problem is when you pet him you can really feel his ribs. My concern is that maybe he is underweight. He weighs about 7lbs and eats about 1/2 cup of food per day which was recommend on the package. I am thinking of increasing his daily intake to 2/3 cup. Should I be concerned because I can really feel his ribs and spine or is this common for small dogs? All of the other dogs that I come into contact with are usually short-haired so it is easier to tell if they are underweight or not. Everyone who pets him is immedately taken back by frail he feels.
> 
> Recent pictures of Lenox are below. Again, to me he looks healthy but when you touch him he is ALL hair. When he gets a bath he looks like a wet boney rat. How can you tell if your malt is underweight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


 Maci is the same way...I can feel her ribs but I know she eats! lol 
Lenox is so cute..love his long coat it looks so silky soft.

Maci likes him too







(LOL)


----------



## melinag

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=193739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe this will help u click here it is normal to feel ribs and spine...many people have overweight dogs and dont realize that this is normal to feel..but take a look at the chart and see where ur pup falls on the scale[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that link Jaimie..... I have often wondered how to ascertain what is considered over/under weight.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Agreed! Thanks for the link. I think that he is fine and I am just being a worry wort. You can visibly see some ribs on the ideal weight dog.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I feel Matilda's ribs, at first I was really worried, she looks ok and eats ok. I am going to take her to the vet next month, it will be interesting to see what my vet says. Thanks Jamie for the link


----------



## dogloverx3

My tiny Charlotte is a 3lb'er - who feels like a bag of bones . However my boyfriend the vet says it's just her body structure . Charlotte eats almost as much as her much heavier brothers - but she is hyperactive and never puts on a pound . I would love to put weight on her , but have tried everything and nothing happens . I am now used to my skinny minnie .Sarah


----------



## puppymom

When Ty was younger the Vet was always telling me he was too thin, I could feel his ribs and he was on the thin side. But he was active and had a good appetite soI didn't worry about it. He is now about 15 months and the perfect weight. As long as your pup has a good appetite and is acting healthy I wouldn't worry about it, better a little thin and healthy thatn overweight!!!


----------



## Villa Marsesca

> Lenox is in a long coat and looks very healhty. He is in a long coat and it is shiny and full. The problem is when you pet him you can really feel his ribs. My concern is that maybe he is underweight. He weighs about 7lbs and eats about 1/2 cup of food per day which was recommend on the package. I am thinking of increasing his daily intake to 2/3 cup. Should I be concerned because I can really feel his ribs and spine or is this common for small dogs? All of the other dogs that I come into contact with are usually short-haired so it is easier to tell if they are underweight or not. Everyone who pets him is immedately taken back by frail he feels.
> 
> Recent pictures of Lenox are below. Again, to me he looks healthy but when you touch him he is ALL hair. When he gets a bath he looks like a wet boney rat. How can you tell if your malt is underweight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



You should feel rib but!!!! you also should feel the same fullness as you do on your own ribs along side of the rib wall. I use wellness puppy and adult and I feed all my Maltese free choice, I find my Maltese are all different, Scamper requires more than Freedom etc, they are allowed to graze and eat at will, makes for a happy family of Maltese.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## miko's mommy

What about a little roll along the base of the tail? Is that a sign of being overweight? We could feel Miko's ribs but only if you really, really dig in, LOL.


----------



## hillary&lola

maybe you should feed 2/3 c per day- lola weighs 7 1/2 lbs and thats how much she gets. i would be concerned if you can feel the ribs stick out like that. maybe feed her a bit more like almost 1 cup a day for awhile till she fills out.


----------



## dr.jaimie

just wanted to say that most food companies say to feed more than what is required..i'm sure u have been seeing the vet, and if they felt he was underweight they would say something..but next time u r in just ask..


----------



## puppymom

Ty has dry food available all the time. I noticed that as he was growing his appetite was different from one day to the next. Somedays he would eat non stop and other days he would eat lightly. I also noticed that he would go through growth spurts, seem to thin out but then once his growth slowed he would bulk up a little more. Then the cycle would start again. I also tried to make sure that I wasn't giving him "empty calories", that his treats were nutritious and "high calorie". I know alot of people use things like cheerios for treats but I found they filled him up so that he didn't want his kibble.


----------



## Villa Marsesca

> Ty has dry food available all the time. I noticed that as he was growing his appetite was different from one day to the next. Somedays he would eat non stop and other days he would eat lightly. I also noticed that he would go through growth spurts, seem to thin out but then once his growth slowed he would bulk up a little more. Then the cycle would start again. I also tried to make sure that I wasn't giving him "empty calories", that his treats were nutritious and "high calorie". I know alot of people use things like cheerios for treats but I found they filled him up so that he didn't want his kibble.[/B]


Maltese can grow to 2 years of age, Scamper being a small 3 1/2 has taken longer to fill out. I say let the dog graze and some just eat when they want to just as we do, I would feed banana or carrots, not cherrios, that is a wheat product, brown rice, oatmeal or better grains. My dogs like strawberries and blueberris.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

An adult should have just a bit of 'padding' over the ribs. Not enough to get ahold of. You should be able to easily feel a 'waist'.







At least that is what I read.

Frosty loves apples. I peel and slice tiny thin pieces and hand it to him like a treat. If I put it in his bowl he won't eat it, but begs for it when fed by hand.......Go Figure!


----------



## puppymom

Dee, Ty FAVORITE thing is to be hand fed and it's ALL MY FAULT







When he was a baby I was so worried about him being too thin that I'd let him sit on my lap and I'd hand feed him. He eats VERY WELL now but I must admit he still likes to sit and cuddle and be hand fed (can you say SPOILED







) 

His favoirte treats are carrots (I blanche them so they are just starting to soften) and green beans. I'll have to give the strawberries and blueberries a try!!!!


----------

